# Your Paradise and Hell



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Grau the Great said:


> Universal recognition that civic responsibility and service to a higher goal is complementary with true individualism.


YES. Well put.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

> 1) List your type/tritype/variant.


7w6>1w9>4w3 Sx/Sp



> 2) Describe what your paradise would be like. The best world or life situation you could imagine for yourself. This doesn't have to be realistic.


- I'm eternally youthful and sexy
- I have an INFP 6w7 Sp/Sx lover who is eternally adorable, sexy and wants to fuck me constantly
- the weather is constantly in the 70s, with frequent, intense rainfall. we live in a lush, temperate forest with houses in trees, but completely modern technology 
- there's plenty of good food, but no one has to do any work
- there are constantly Val Halla-esque fighting games (complete with swords/spears) where you can fight as much as you want and respawn. it even offers the opportunity to level up 



> 3) Describe your hell, the worst imaginable life conditions (realistic or unrealistic).


- I have a hideous looking forum
- everyone else is hideous looking too
- the landscape is a barren, brown color
- temperature is extremely cold
- there's nothing to do
- ESFJs and superego types are constantly nagging you


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

1) 2w1, 5w6, 8w7 sx/so

2) best life situation: my son is happy, his needs met and safe. I'm in a happy, secure, healthy relationship. I'm doing well working and generating enough income. Ample time for personal recharge time and activities that promote well being. Lots of sex. Lots of adventure. 

3) hell: my son in an unsafe situation and he can't talk so wouldn't be able to tell me what's going on. That's my biggest fear currently. Broke. Struggling. Single. Stressed. No time etc. Though to be honest, there is no way I could ever get comfortable with hell. I would rather burn in hell trying to get out than make friends with the devils that hold me back.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> 1) List your type/tritype/variant.


Ye olde INTJ 5w4 (2w3 8w9 - 528) sx/sp. 
It was the best of types, it was the worst of types.



> 2) Describe what your paradise would be like. The best world or life situation you could imagine for yourself. This doesn't have to be realistic.


I'd like to be this guy:










In case you don't get the reference -

This is Q, from Star Trek. He is a member of a race called the Q Continuum who are, basically, omniscient and omnipotent. Omnicapable.

But I'd like to be a _single_ Q, not a member of a race. And I'd like to be coming from my current situation, so that I'd be elevated within this life to the potential for the extent of power that the Q have. I'd like to need to develop it myself. This would maintain the challenge in my life, give me something really cool to work for and leave my life with meaning for awhile - give me room to grow, levels of knowledge and understanding to achieve that I may never have dreamed of as a human.

Seeing as Q can access all of reality, and I'd assume people's imaginations too, it would still provide endless amusement through experiences and deeds, observation of and interaction with life forms and environments, introspective visions, whatever, once I reach that fleshed out stage where I've become omni.



> 3) Describe your hell, the worst imaginable life conditions (realistic or unrealistic).


To be trapped inside a dull existence, a dim awareness that has no potential for independence of thought or understanding, no vector for mental growth, where I can't help what the world might do to me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Gosh, people seem to have some vivid ideas of what their paradise would be like. Meanwhile, as much time as I spend daydreaming, I don't really know what my paradise or ideal life would be like. I guess I don't _really _have any ideals in mind, because nothing ever seems like it would be good enough anyway. *picky*


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

*1.)

*5w6 1w2 3w2

*2.)
*
A place where i can do whatever i want and get away with it, where i can live out my darkest desires and change the world to suit my mood at will. Lots of fun but also deep and meaningful.

*3.)

*This world but without music and entertainment


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

9w1, 5w4,4w5, INFP

Paradise: a place where love rules, instead of money.

Hell: we're in it.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*3w4 7w6 8w9 Sx/So.*

*Paradise:*

Penthouse in a large city. Summer/vacation home on a private island. On the walls there are awards of things I've accomplished or pictures of me doing great things. There is an area for music, for writing, and for working out and meditating. Multiple lines of passive income. Free from financial restraints, I can pursue my art full time. I travel when and where I want, to the great cities of the world, places with culture, music, or adventures in jungles, or remote parts of the world. When I want to, I can go to my private island to reflect, plan, dream, and get more in touch with myself and my greater vision. Always pushing further, innovating, expressing, and living at the highest level. 

*Hell: *

Paralyzed or brain dead for the rest of my life without the option of suicide. Homeless, unknown, and dying. Broken physically, emotionally, spiritually, and psychologically. Beaten into submission. Being worthless, unwanted, rejected and ridiculed. Losing a limb, but especially my hands. If I had my right hand cut off, I don't think I would want to live anymore.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> If I had my right hand cut off, I don't think I would want to live anymore.


I said the same thing about losing my voice, when I was a teenager. And here I am, plugging along. 

That being said I understand. And still share your feelings on the matter, except I have come to redefine "If I lose X I would not want to live" and now X is my integrity and my hearing. Deafness: not happening. Life is simply not worth living if I can't hear or play music. As for integrity. The minute I lose that, I will shoot myself. I would already be as good as dead. The only thing worse than being dead is being one of the many living dead.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Animal said:


> I said the same thing about losing my voice, when I was a teenager. And here I am, plugging along.
> 
> That being said I understand. And still share your feelings on the matter, except I have come to redefine "If I lose X I would not want to live" and now X is my integrity and my hearing. Deafness: not happening. Life is simply not worth living if I can't hear or play music. As for integrity. The minute I lose that, I will shoot myself. I would already be as good as dead. The only thing worse than being dead is being one of the many living dead.


That's true, but in my case I have a disability, so having my dominant hand cut off would not only not allow me to play music, but it would also make my whole life a lot more of a struggle. Although people adapt and move forward, the thought terrifies me. I would hate to feel helpless like that, especially since I would probably need people to take care of me to some extent.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> That's true, but in my case I have a disability, so having my dominant hand cut off would not only not allow me to play music, but it would also make my whole life a lot more of a struggle. Although people adapt and move forward, the thought terrifies me. I would hate to feel helpless like that, especially since I would probably need people to take care of me to some extent.


Makes perfect sense. That is basically a loss of integrity. At least from my perspective. Nothing is more humiliating..and degrading than being crippled and other people taking care of me. I've been there and it literally stripped the pride and humanity from me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Grau the Great
*kisses thoughts of you being a 7w8 or 8w7 goodbye*


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

1) List your type/tritype/variant.

INTJ 1w9 - 5w6 - 4w3 sx/so (current typing)

2) Describe what your paradise would be like. The best world or life situation you could imagine for yourself. This doesn't have to be realistic.

-I could research whatever I want without having to worry about economical restrictions.
-I won't have to deal with people that judge me for not wanting to comply to social expectations.
-In general I would be free to do whatever I want with my life. (I don't have an exact idea at the moment lol)
-It would be also nice to have a 'higher mental processing power', so I could deal easily with complex systems. 

3) Describe your hell, the worst imaginable life conditions (realistic or unrealistic).

-It would be a world like the one of Fahrenheit 451 or Brave New World, where you're forced to watch stupid things all day and that you would get into serious trouble if you have books or other things that could be considered as subversive, so that would restrict any attempt of having independent thoughts, or that you're tied into a system where your fate is decided before your birth by the use of shady processes and you can't do anything for changing that, so you could said that it's a dystopic version of some real world issues. In general circumstances that leave no room for improvement would be a nightmare for me.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

So/Sx 4w5 7w6 1w9 INFJ

Paradise: Where I could be like Samantha Stevens of _Bewitched_: just twitch my nose to travel to exotic places, get thngs done and basically just have magical powers. There would be no huge imbalance between the halves and have nots or the first and third worlds. People would be judged on how well they treat on others, rather on how they look/how much money they make. No one would ever die from anything other than natural causes and it would always be as painlessly as possible. Parents would treat children with affection and respect.

Hell: the converse of this.

I would be entirely helpless. Everyone would be heartless, brainless automatons, No one would care about anyone other than themselves. The gulf between the rich and poor would widen to completely kill off the middles class. The most common form of death would be due to some sort of violence and it would always be tortuous. Everyone would look like:


* *













or this:


----------

